
Is there a resource where one can find sample 'Terms of Agreement' between partners? - ulfstein

======
ivan
Hi Ulfstein, here is a sample document: <http://www.podnikanivusa.com/wp-
content/uploads/2007/02/partnership-agreement-sample.doc> ... but always
consult with lawyer :)

------
ulfstein
I'm setting up a loose partnership in order to explore an idea. Having proper
contracts drawn up at this stage is a bit pricey so we're thinking of using
Terms of Agreement for now.

